# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] Truecrypt 6.0a-0_i386.deb

## Raffles10

TrueCrypt is free open-source disk encryption software for Windows Vista/XP, Mac OS X, and Linux.

A TrueCrypt .deb is available for download from Mediafire, for those that want it.

Saves messing about extracting the .deb from the tar.gz. :Smile:

----------


## mrsteveman1

Part of the reason they distribute it inside a tarball is because they use a binary installer it seems, which forces you to read and accept the license before it will install or extract the deb file for you.

Plus it's not usually a good idea to install debs from other sites, though in this case the MD5 probably matches.

----------


## mellowd

When it comes to secutiry related apps, nothing beats getting it direct from source

----------


## Oldsoldier2003

> Part of the reason they distribute it inside a tarball is because they use a binary installer it seems, which forces you to read and accept the license before it will install or extract the deb file for you.
> 
> Plus it's not usually a good idea to install debs from other sites, though in this case the MD5 probably matches.


Agreed. Although the OP did nothing wrong AFAIK by posting the link, it is better to get Truecrypt here:  http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php

Personally I would NOT download or install that deb because we don't know it's origin and it is not from a trusted source. That is just my .02 cents on safe computing...

----------


## OutOfReach

When it comes to ANY app, it's always a wise choice to get it from the official website.  :Wink:

----------


## Oldsoldier2003

> When it comes to ANY app, it's always a wise choice to get it from the official website.


+1 I prefer to get my apps from the repos or by compiling source from the official websites.

 I don't like third party binaries. Not that I think getdeb would host any malicious files, I don't like to use them because they do not follow the Ubuntu and Debian packaging guides.

----------


## mrsteveman1

Is there any thread, post, sticky or otherwise, stating why the TC4/5/6 have never been in the ubuntu repos? I suspected a license issue but i was under the impression that their license qualified as FOSS.

----------


## Oldsoldier2003

> Is there any thread, post, sticky or otherwise, stating why the TC4/5/6 have never been in the ubuntu repos? I suspected a license issue but i was under the impression that their license qualified as FOSS.


Yes afaik its always been a licensing issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109701 

see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8405/ for some interesting comments about the TC license ...

----------

